# Piastra eutettica



## bubu7

Salve amici!
Quesito _post-vacanziero_...

Conoscete il termine italiano per indicare quegli oggetti, solitamente a forma di mattonella rettangolare e di colore blu, utilizzati per mantenere bassa la temperatura delle vivande contenute nelle borse termiche?
Si tratta di contenitori chiusi ermeticamente che vengono posti, prima dell'uso, nel congelatore del frigorifero in modo che si congeli il liquido in essi contenuto.
Conoscete anche la composizione di questo liquido?

Non ho trovato nomi comuni "ufficiali" nei dizionari.
Li ho sentiti chiamare _siberini_, _ghiacciolini_, _ghiaccioletti_...
Il nome tecnico dovrebbe essere _piastra eutettica_, ma sfido chiunque a chiamarli in questo modo al di fuori dell'ambiente tecnico...


----------



## MünchnerFax

Bentornato. 
Io personalmente le chiamo _piastre refrigeranti _o _piastre termiche_. Oppure, se sto già armeggiando per far stare le cose nella borsa termica, semplicemente _piastre_.


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Bentornato.


 
Grazie, caro MF. 



MünchnerFax said:


> Io personalmente le chiamo _piastre refrigeranti _o _piastre termiche_. Oppure, se sto già armeggiando per far stare le cose nella borsa termica, semplicemente _piastre_.


 
Davvero (se dovessi acquistarne in un negozio) diresti: "Vorrei delle piastre refrigeranti/termiche"?


----------



## xeneize

Da noi si chiamano _*elementi*_.
E se li chiedi in un negozio, qui diciamo proprio così: *vorrei degli elementi (per borsa frigo)*.
Non è ambiguo (anche se son sicuro che a molti sembrerà tale), si capisce immediatamente di cosa si tratta, però puoi anche aggiungere _*per borsa frigo*_.
*Elemento* è un termine sì generico....ma se qui lo chiedi in un negozio può essere solo quello 
Non avevo mai sentito nessuno degli altri nomi che son stati messi.
Saluti


----------



## kittykate

Io le ho sempre chiamate e sentite chiamare _mattonelle _(per la borsa frigo).

caterina


----------



## sabrinita85

Solo io li chiamo "cosi blu per le borse frigo"?


----------



## MünchnerFax

bubu7 said:


> Davvero (se dovessi acquistarne in un negozio) diresti: "Vorrei delle piastre refrigeranti/termiche"?



Sì: direi _vorrei delle piastre termiche_, aggiungendo eventualmente _per borsa frigo_ come ha scritto Xeneize. A parte che al giorno d'oggi si comprano ai grandi magazzini allungando la mano sullo scaffale, quindi nessuno è più a rischio di interventi imbarazzanti...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Li ho sempre apostrofati come "eschimesi". 
Anche perché avrei tanta paura a chiedere al negoziante delle "piastre eutettiche"...


----------



## kittykate

sabrinita85 said:


> Solo io li chiamo "cosi blu per le borse frigo"?


 


Angel.Aura said:


> Li ho sempre apostrofati come "eschimesi".
> Anche perché avrei tanta paura a chiedere al negoziante delle "piastre eutettiche"...


 


Questo forum è impagabile!

caterina

P.S.: _Eschimesi_ non l'ho mai sentito, ma _cosi blu_ qualche volta sì


----------



## Einstein

"Siberino/i" non va bene?

PS Ora ho visto che qualcuno l'ha già detto; comunque è il termine che conosco da quando sono in Italia!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Angel.Aura said:


> Li ho sempre apostrofati come "eschimesi".





Einstein said:


> "Siberino/i" non va bene?


Io non avrei capito nessuno dei due. E credo che dopo l'inevitabile spiegazione avrei anche reagito un po' presuntuosamente!  Avrei fatto male, perché come al solito non si è tenutari dell'unico verbo. Quel che è evidente è che non c'è una denominazione unica per questo oggetto.


----------



## Silvia10975

Beh, qui li ho sentiti chiamare "ghiaccio per la borsa frigo", ma, personalmente, visto che le mie piastre sono rosa, li chiamo "_cosi_ rosa per la borsa frigo". La cosa incredibile è – e per questo ringrazio il forum – che fino a ieri non mi ero mai posta il problema di quale fosse il nome di battesimo dei suddetti _cosi_... 
Silvia


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Quel che è evidente è che non c'è una denominazione unica per questo oggetto.


Direi di più.
Nonostante si tratti di un oggetto comune diffuso da tempo, nessuno dei migliori vocabolari sembra riportare nessuna delle denominazioni usate fin ora proposte.



bubu7 said:


> ...Conoscete anche la composizione di questo liquido?


 
Su questo sito, gentilmente indicatomi da un coforumista, è possibile trovare alcune informazioni sulla composizione del liquido refrigerante.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Aggiungo un voto per siberini.


----------



## bubu7

In un supermercato erano indicati come _ghiacci_ ma sull'oggetto era specificato il nome _accumulatore di freddo_.
Un nome tecnico più preciso dovrebbe essere _piastra crioidratica_ (da _crioidrato_).
In questo forum ho sollecitato ulteriori contributi alla discussione.


----------



## onietta

Io li ho sempre chiamti " cosi raffreddanti ", poi aggiungevo "per la borsa frigo" dopo che qualcuno si metteva aridere....


----------



## V132

Caspita, io li ho sempre chiamati "ghiaccioli"  per differenziarsi dal "ghiaccio" che invece è quello a cubetti...quante cose si imparano...


----------



## sabrinita85

elsor said:


> Caspita, io li ho sempre chiamati "ghiaccioli"  per differenziarsi dal "ghiaccio" che invece è quello a cubetti...quante cose si imparano...


Ma i ghiaccioli non sono quelli che si mangiano? Quelli al gusto di frutta, cocacola, etc?


----------



## Silvia10975

Oddio, in effetti per me i ghiaccioli sono quelli con lo stecco, gli altri li chiamo cubetti di ghiaccio (per i cosi blu per la borsa frigo, già commentai a suo tempo )
 Silvia


----------



## V132

Pure...chiamo "ghiaccioli" sia quei cosi blu da borsa frigo che quelli con lo stecco da passeggio...li distinguo dal contesto... Farò un'indagine tra gli amici per sapere come li chiamano loro...ahahah...è divertente!

Eccomi con un nuovo modo di chiamare le piastre eutettiche...*freezerini*!


----------



## SunDraw

Mi sembra (non son quel gran consumatore) d'aver intravvisto da tempo delle buste in grado se raffreddate di mantenere il freddo, se scaldate di mantenere il caldo.

In ogni caso in grado solo di _rallentare_ il processo termodinamico di raggiungimento della temperatura ambiente di quanto sta loro appresso, non di avviare processi di variazione da sé (come invece ad esempio quelle confezioni di caffé pronto in bicchieri chimici che, all'azionamento, lo riscaldano automaticamente).

Insomma una sorta di termostabilizzatori portatili, o "da borsa".

A questo punto si potrebbe pensare di rivolgersi al greco o al latino per il concetto di "temperatura" e di "mantenimento" (e di "tascabile"...).
Come si potrebbe dire con tale ausilio: mantenere, conservare, preservare, far durare, immagazzinare(*) una temperatura, o frenarne la variazione ecc.

O anche restando all'italiano ("Vorrei un antisbalzo"...?!).

In questo senso escluderei sia nomi come "algiferi" ("portatori di freddo", meno rigoroso: alg_or_iferi) che "termofori" o simili, per il comportamento "producente" compreso nella parola.
O degli unidirezionali "crioni" o "algenti" (o, gradevoli o meno, i vari "crioidratici" come i "siberini").
Persino "congelatore" (da borsa, s'intende), per quanto il verbo vale anche come "fermare" in senso lato, è ormai troppo "operativo".
Ma non sembra piglierebbe molto anche con l'"eutettico", che è una buona prova di creare una parola dal greco, ma per rappresentare un certo principio molto delimitato.

"Piastra termica" ahimé si incrocia con altre piastre notoriamente (solo) riscaldanti ed anche ben attivamente, quindi non è il massimo.
Eventualmente "sacchetto termico" forse darebbe maggiormente il senso "passivo" della faccenda (un "sacchetto" è così "grave"...).
Ah, sì, ottimo l' "elemento termico" (mi fa venire in mente... la lattina tedesca, la "dose"!).

Ma diciamo che se Adamo lo userà (venderà...) di più, gli troverà certamente un bel nome univoco.
(L'estate sta finendo, e di mezza stagione i nostri freddo-caldo non vanno molto, e forse neppure la mia chiacchiera da ombrellone).

(*) Nota: al massimo, cioè volendo proprio, la ben nota "batteria" l'avrei detta un "cumulatore" (nel senso di una "riserva"), riservando (sic) di dire (il rinforzato) "accumulatore" ciò che che fosse in grado da sé di caricar(si), bah.
PSPS: "batteria" derivò dalla "fila di cannoni che bombardano"..., doppio bah.


----------



## xeneize

> Eccomi con un nuovo modo di chiamare le piastre eutettiche...*freezerini*


 
Ciao, in che parte della Sardegna si usa questo nome?...
Da noi (centro) li chiamiamo _elementi_, e non ho mai sentito né _ghiaccioli_ né _freezerini_ né _piastre eutettiche_ (!)


----------



## V132

Ciao! Io abito nel cagliaritano, ma non pensare sia un termine di uso comune da queste parti. E' il modo che io e qualche amico usiamo per definire quei "cosi blu che si mettono in freezer", tutto qui!


----------

